# Mid-Bay Bridge help



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Can use some help of general areas to fish the Mid-Bay Bridge between Niceville and Destin. Have never fished the bridge and it's a long one. Will launch on north side, probably Rocky Bayou. 

Any pointers on how far out to go, water depth, etc., would be appreciated.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Deep troll the edge of the pylons, drop around the 35-37 and 135-137 pylons. For trout/reds work the Mullet schools over grass on both ends.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks PennFish for your help. That will get us started.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Tons of 20 inch reds and 16 inch trout in the grass beds to the west of the south end of the bridge towards Indian Bayou. Shallow water 2-4 feet for the reds and trout.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Give it a few more months and you can kill the drum and sheepshead around the channel.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

King Mike and FoulHook,,,,,,,,,,,thanks again to you guys for the tips. All I have to do now is get out there and start looking. Open to any other tips as well.


----------

